
Amazon launches Spark, a shoppable feed of stories and photos - vmarsy
https://techcrunch.com/2017/07/18/amazon-launches-spark-a-shoppable-feed-of-stories-and-photos-aimed-at-prime-members/?lipi=urn%3Ali%3Apage%3Ad_flagship3_feed%3BRIqf2Fx7TjK%2FMOtz0%2FG3rg%3D%3D
======
bgrohman
Yes, a new way to help people shop! It's just what we needed ;)

